# Bush isn't the only one boycotting Cuba



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Competing with the continuous and varied rumors about the impending (?) death of Fidel Castro are promises by Democratic lawmakers that restrictions on travel to Cuba will be relaxed once their party assumes control of the Congress in January.

Massachusetts Rep. William Delahunt told the Council of the Americas, a New York-based policy study institute, that he thought restrictions on family travel and financial transfers to Cuba might be eased in 2007, but added, “I don’t think the embargo will change in 2007.” Even if the Congress passed legislation repealing the embargo, the hard-line Bush Administration has shown no interest in its repeal and has continuously strengthened its enforcement over the past several years.

Delahunt will lead a group of 10 congressmen to Cuba on Saturday to gauge the potential for dialogue with Cuba in the post-Fidel era. Raul Castro, now the Cuban leader, proposed talks aimed at possibly normalizing relations on December 2, but the overture was swiftly rejected by the U.S. State Department.

Bush is not the only one who is opposed to the Castro regime in Havana, however. Former Czech President Vaclav Havel said earlier this week that “I cannot go to Cuba to relax on the beach there and keep my eyes shut, while dozens of political prisoners are behind bars there.” He is calling for a tourism boycott of Cuba, remembering that he spent some five years in jail as an opponent of the Communist regime in Czechoslovakia.

“We cannot pretend that nothing wrong happens in Cuba,” the 70-year-old Havel said. “A lot of evil occurs there.”


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Why reference Bush? It's a US policy started by Kennedy and supported by every US Congress and Senate since. The president can't do anything about the embargo.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Smokem94 said:


> Why reference Bush? It's a US policy started by Kennedy and supported by every US Congress and Senate since. The president can't do anything about the embargo.


If he can't, then what are we paying him for?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I think he just wanted the jungle to know that we arent' alone in the embargo. While Bush didn't start it, he is in fact the current president and has not repealed it, which is no different than every president since kennedy.

I think bush was just mentioned because he is currently in charge.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smokem94 said:


> The president can't do anything about the embargo.




I dont know if you worded this incorrectly, but it is wrong.

Regardless of if you are Bush fan, or a Bush hater, he did heighten restrictions and penalties on the embargo several years ago. Correct me if Im wrong but this is something that hadnt been done in a long time. Additionally, a change of policy would undoubtedly stem from the executive branch of government.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Not again.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Relax !

It was only a newspaper article. I found it interesting because it involved Boston Mass.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Every thing is President Bush's fault. 
Sen. Chuck Shumer said a couple days ago the e-coli at Taco Bell was Bush's fault..
Joy Behar on the "View" asked if there such a thing as a man-made stroke? I guess trying to blame Sen. Johnson's illness on Bush.

Maybe I should blame my dad's Parkinson's on Bush too. 
Or me having 5 humidores with about a $1000 of cigars in them.. 
DAMN You "W"

Yeah, this administration has all kinds of magical powers:
Cheney pulls a lever to control world markets, Bush is a high level warlock that can summon hurricanes that only kill black people, Karl Rove is a mighty telepath that can control people’s minds…

I’m glad we have Democrats or I wouldn’t know about the Bushie Stroke gun. He probably keeps it under his bed next to Ronald Reagan’s AIDS Cannon and his Wand of Addict Blacks to Crack.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> I'm glad we have Democrats or I wouldn't know about the Bushie Stroke gun. He probably keeps it under his bed next to Ronald Reagan's AIDS Cannon and his Wand of Addict Blacks to Crack.


I always figured he'd keep something like that near the computer he uses to set gas prices.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Yeah, this administration has all kinds of magical powers:
> Cheney pulls a lever to control world markets, Bush is a high level warlock that can summon hurricanes that only kill black people, Karl Rove is a mighty telepath that can control people's minds&#8230;
> 
> I'm glad we have Democrats or I wouldn't know about the Bushie Stroke gun. He probably keeps it under his bed next to Ronald Reagan's AIDS Cannon and his Wand of Addict Blacks to Crack.


Easy there. No need to get angry about this. Was just a discussion of policy.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Easy there. No need to get angry about this. Was just a discussion of policy.


I'm not angry, frustrated yes.
Heck I'm a union member that works phone banks for Dem. candidates, and hang campaign bags on peoples door knobs. But I hope I'm smart enough too realize that all the world's problems are not Bush's fault.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> Yeah, this administration has all kinds of magical powers:
> Cheney pulls a lever to control world markets, Bush is a high level warlock that can summon hurricanes that only kill black people, Karl Rove is a mighty telepath that can control people's minds&#8230;
> 
> I'm glad we have Democrats or I wouldn't know about the Bushie Stroke gun. He probably keeps it under his bed next to Ronald Reagan's AIDS Cannon and his Wand of Addict Blacks to Crack.


:r ...That's funny right there, I don't care who you are I always thought that Haliburton had a hurricane machine out in the Atlantic.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> :r ...That's funny right there, I don't care who you are


"Yeah, this administration has all kinds of magical powers:
Cheney pulls a lever to control world markets, Bush is a high level warlock that can summon hurricanes that only kill black people, Karl Rove is a mighty telepath that can control people's minds&#8230;

I'm glad we have Democrats or I wouldn't know about the Bushie Stroke gun. He probably keeps it under his bed next to Ronald Reagan's AIDS Cannon and his Wand of Addict Blacks to Crack."

I wish I was smart enough to write that. I need to credit Lehosh on the blog "Hot AIR"


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> :r ...That's funny right there, I don't care who you are


:tpd: :r

No offense intended Malik, but just because a guy uses some humor in a sarcastic way, or states some very poignant (albeit inflammatory) points there is no reason to infer that he is in some way angry or "hostile".

I'll leave it at that. As Padron alluded to; this race has, in large part, been run before:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=591417#post591417

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Actually... because the name of the "Great Satan" Bush appeared everyone seems to have missed the whole point of the article. The point was that the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA is not the only country boycotting Fidel's Communist Workers Paradise.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Actually... because the name of the "Great Satan" Bush appeared everyone seems to have missed the whole point of the article. The point was that the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA is not the only country boycotting Fidel's Communist Workers Paradise.


Sure it is. The leader mentioned is the former Czech President, though he is calling for a "tourism boycott."


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

burninator said:


> Sure it is. The leader mentioned is the former Czech President, though he is calling for a "tourism boycott."


You are right,


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Every thing is President Bush's fault.
> Sen. Chuck Shumer said a couple days ago the e-coli at Taco Bell was Bush's fault..
> Joy Behar on the "View" asked if there such a thing as a man-made stroke? I guess trying to blame Sen. Johnson's illness on Bush.
> 
> ...


Whoa there big felluh... What is it about the jungle that sometimes brings out the ape in us?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You are right,


 That's great every time I hear it....both times.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> "Yeah, this administration has all kinds of magical powers:
> Cheney pulls a lever to control world markets, Bush is a high level warlock that can summon hurricanes that only kill black people, Karl Rove is a mighty telepath that can control people's minds&#8230;
> 
> I'm glad we have Democrats or I wouldn't know about the Bushie Stroke gun. He probably keeps it under his bed next to Ronald Reagan's AIDS Cannon and his Wand of Addict Blacks to Crack."
> ...


I'm quietly leaving the room now. Thanks all.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm okay with the way things are. I have no qualms whatsoever. Things may change in the future but that doesn't necessarily mean for the better as far as prices and quality of cigars goes. Cuban tobacco is a hot subject and a hot commodity. Prices are relatively reasonable as it stands now. If Cuban tobacco became legal, I'm sure other non-Cuban companies would be in line to purchase tobacco. Also in influx of American consumers who wouldn't previously take the risk or whom didn't have the resources to buy, would now be buying. Supply and demand. For run of the mill Havanas I would think prices would go up and quality may wain while "boutique" Havanas would become available at a substantial premium. All of this is purely speculative of course.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Every thing is President Bush's fault.
> Sen. Chuck Shumer said a couple days ago the e-coli at Taco Bell was Bush's fault..
> Joy Behar on the "View" asked if there such a thing as a man-made stroke? I guess trying to blame Sen. Johnson's illness on Bush.
> 
> ...


that's great... Other than the people that know me from elsewhere that are on here, I want to try and not be obvious about my political affiliation. Just like I would have never guessed you were a democrat after posting this. Still funny stuff no matter who you like!


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Actually... because the name of the "Great Satan" Bush appeared everyone seems to have missed the whole point of the article. The point was that the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA is not the only country boycotting Fidel's Communist Workers Paradise.


I sleep better at night knowing that the Czecks are watching our back.


----------



## awesome1 (Dec 13, 2006)

The only other country that officially has an embargo against Cuba is Isreal.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

punch said:


> I sleep better at night knowing that the Czecks are watching our back.


Better than the French


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

JaKaAch said:


> Every thing is President Bush's fault.
> Sen. Chuck Shumer said a couple days ago the e-coli at Taco Bell was Bush's fault..
> Joy Behar on the "View" asked if there such a thing as a man-made stroke? I guess trying to blame Sen. Johnson's illness on Bush.
> 
> ...


:r sad but true

preach on brother :ms


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe Rumsfeld ( that fella in our defense dept. ) or whatever his name was could get into the cuban seed trade via Monsanto since he is on the board there at Monsanto. Swipe the unpatented seeds and make frankenstogies....like they do with their genetically engineered soybeans? But then again this is a discussion of Tourista's and Cuba or was that opening the door to talks on free trade?? Do they have the authority to be down there? Are they bringing back stogies in their "shoes"??


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I'm quietly leaving the room now. Thanks all.


:tpd:


----------

